# Carbontex washers



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

There was a bloke cutting his own Carbontex washers on here somewhere but i can't find the thread. Can anyone help me with a link or similar to somewhere i can get some new washers that aren't going to cost me the earth?

Looking for a 6000 stradic FH in particular but am also potentially interested in Symetre 2500 and 4000.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That thread has probably been pruned from the for sale section Jon - I am about to send you a PM with his contact details.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2012)

Thanks Jason.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

http://www.downriggershop.com.au/carbon ... shers.html


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

If you don't mind waiting I get my carbontex washers from Smooooth Drag along with my Cals universal grease very cheap.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Question - do the carbontex sheets come in the same (one) thickness and if yes how do they seem to fit all reels from the 1000-2500 size all the way up to the 6500 etc?

I wouldn't mind upgrading a 2500 and 3500 Daiwas and a 4500 Baitrunner in my stable but don't know how. Do the carbontex sheets replace both the fibrous and metallic OEM washers and do you just work out the same approx thickness of the entire stack when putting the Carbontex ones in?


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Marty75 said:


> Question - do the carbontex sheets come in the same (one) thickness and if yes how do they seem to fit all reels from the 1000-2500 size all the way up to the 6500 etc?
> 
> I wouldn't mind upgrading a 2500 and 3500 Daiwas and a 4500 Baitrunner in my stable but don't know how. Do the carbontex sheets replace both the fibrous and metallic OEM washers and do you just work out the same approx thickness of the entire stack when putting the Carbontex ones in?


I think the carbontex washers are all the same thickness and you keep your original stainless steel washers which you are supposed to lap to get them super smooth.
I ordered my washers to suit certain models of reels that I had and they came as a complete kit for each reel, or you can ask for certain sizes if you measure inside and outside Diameters.
You must use a good grease such as Cals universal reels grease and you only need enough on the washers to leave a finger print.
The results of the upgrade is phenominal and I didn't even bother lapping the SS washers.


----------



## cranky (Aug 17, 2008)

try here
http://www.jackerskine.com/hitech_carbontex.html


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2012)

In the end i went with the Downrigger shop link. A sheet of carbontex for $20 vs $15 for 3 washers. Bit of a no brainer really. I should be able to get most of my reels upgraded this way from one sheet. I just need to do a bit of work to get the washers cut out.

Marty, Short answer is yes. the diference is not the thickness but the diameter of the washer. The larger reels may have larger diameter washers.The washers are about 1mm in thickness and you replace the felt washers with the carbontex ones. You can run them "wet" (with grease) or dry (without grease), Wet will give a smoother drag but dry with give a greater total drag pressure. Depends a bit on what you want to use it for. If it were jigging with 80lb, then i'd go dry. For most applications with lighter line, then i'd go wet.


----------

